
Show HN: Your anonymous emotional outlet for work stress - codedecorps
http://youroutletnow.com/outlet
======
codedecorps
I made this as an experiment to see if people will think it's useful for them.

The idea came from me thinking about why some of my friends in the corporate
world often want to talk to me about their work stress and issues at work.

I think people just want a way to share their emotions because it makes them
feel easier. Often they can't tell their colleagues directly, but maybe it's
good if strangers can read it.

The posts are in Redis and expire in less than 24 hours.

